# Scotland ideas please!!



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to a family bereavement we are now not going to France & Switzerland in 3 weeks, it's only cost the ferry fare (£65) & 1 campsite deposit so no great problem.

Obviously the advantage of the van is that we can still go away, but we've decided to stay here so Sandra's not far from home.

Anyway, cutting to the chase, I thought Scotland would be great, always going up to Glasgow & Mull but never done much else, so I'm after some ideas. The world's my lobster obviously!

We're going for a maximum of two weeks from 4th July, & I was thinking of heading Ullapool way then maybe across to Speyside - no ulterior motive there - honest guv  .

What's the midge situation like at this time - are they man-eaters yet, or is there an area where they're not as bad e.g. by the sea etc.

I'm not bothered about stopping in one place for days on end but maybe a couple of 2 day stops would be good, places to have a troll on the mountain bike & have a run or two would be good too.

Over to you chaps - TA


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ullapool deffo worth a stop,then head further up and you MUST visit the campsite on Clactoll beach...heaven! We did it last year all around the coast,absolutely BRILLIANT ! 
You may have to take a few detours to the many distilleries,good for keeping those midges away :wink:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

The midgie problem is on the west coast - the east coast doesn't tend to suffer.

Viv


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Deffo go for the site at Lochness. (Haven't got the details with me at mo)You camp right next to the water and there's a small club house serving decent food.

The midges are West coast and later in the year.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Because I've traveled the area on business a lot over the years I've grown fond of the area from Perth to Inverness and across to the coast at Aberdeen.

From Perth up, it's just glorious if you catch the weather in a good move.

The A9 north of Perth is up to Switzerland standards in places, it's on the Whisky trail. Grantown on Spey is a lovely village with a campsite and gives you access to the Cairngorms.

But out of Perth and head for Glen Shee and you've magnificent hills dropping you down to Breamar with it's campsite that always seems full.

The along Deeside. Balmoral is worth the visit to see how the other half live.

Your problem is where to stay, lots of sites but they do fill up. The reason is simple, it's a great place to visit.


----------



## eaj (Jun 11, 2008)

Before you reach Ullapool head over to Gairloch and Big Sands . It is simply the best campsite in the world!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Some good suggestions there thanks a lot. 

So is the campsite issue fairly serious at this time of year i.e. do you have to book generally - i was hoping for a bit of "suck it and see" travelling, maybe relying on a few CL's along the way - if i can find any!

It's looking a bit like I may need a month or 10!!!


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi AlphaScud,
The midges or midgies can be active from the end of May and are DEFINITELY not confined to the West Coast. A gentle breeze is enough to keep them away, a good repellant is oil of citronella in concentrate form applied to cuffs,collars etc but not to bare skin, enjoy Scotland, I do.
viator


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Alfa_Scud

On your way up to Ullapool (Broomfield Holiday Park is fine especially if you get there early enough to park on the 'front' facing the loch) why not take in Torridon and stay at the excellent CC site at Kinlochewe - fantastic drive down Glen Torridon (both ways!) before heading north to Ullapool. Stay there long enough to walk round the town and have a coffee at the Ceilidh Place mid-morning and fish and chips upstairs over the pub by the ferry pier for supper! Ardmair site a couple of miles north is more picturesque with fantastic sunsets. Midges almost certainly bad in both places by now I'm afraid - Ardmair beach can be one of the really bad midge spots - almost registers on the 'Skye Scale' and that's saying something. Agree that Clachtoll is brilliant.

Speyside is excellent, lots of good places, with High Range site in Aviemore really handy for the 'town' and excellent facilities on hand, Glen More site much more part of the mountains and very good as well. Good sites in Boat of Garten and Grantown (CC). 

I've been to Mull lots of times self-catering etc but never with MH - where do you stay Alfa?


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Alfa_Scud said:


> i was hoping for a bit of "suck it and see" travelling,


Well we started motorhoming last August and started with that attitude but were soon enlightened to the situation in the UK. Too many campers, too few sites.

Well unlike being in a car, where one night I arrived near Aberdeen at 18:00 and eventually found a room at 23:55, you won't have to sleep on the back seat, so go for it. A bit of planning might be a good idea.

Daughter has just got back from cycling the area, first comment, the midges.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

That's it, too much to see, time to pack up work, especially with recent events!! Anyone want to buy a house? And a mobile Phone? And a car? 
 

Jagman, we usually stay in Tobermory, only got the camper this year so always gone self catering ourselves. Recently we've been staying in a large house, Braeside which just off Breadalbane St at the top of Tob.

We're taking the van over this year though in October for the rally, so intend to spend a few nights down by Loch Scridain then up to Killiechronan on Loch Na Keal. Mull's a fabulous island


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

The lowland sheepstealer Carol will sort you out, she bin everywhere.

avon skin so soft spray oil for the midges.

I havent been to Scotland for decades, but remember the Gairloch, Stirling Castle, the fossilised forests,Kinlochleven, and a couple of others. Glencoe I thought was amazing, and as a kid, I have vivid memoiries of a morning in Glencoe, with a mist on the ground. It wasnt difficult to imagine the big thing between the clans. 

most amazing places,


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Chris

Just done 2 days at CC Clachan on the way up, 5 days at CC Morvich and 2 days at CC Bunree on the way back.

Had a great time would suit you.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Scottish sites*

Can second a stay on the Morvich site, always enjoy it, plenty walking and you can visit Skye from there. Also near Plockton, another well worth visit.
Bunree is probably the most visited in Scotland, Ledaig is also good. It looks busy but a lot of caravans etc. are left there and people visit at weekends mostly.

If visiting Aberdeenshire, don't overlook the Aberdeenshire Council sites.
The Aden Country Park Site at Mintlaw and Haughton Country Park Site at Alford are really nice and good value for money - £8.50 including electricity per night if you are over 60. Check out Aberdeenshire Council website for details. There is plenty to do at both sites.

Jacobite


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morvich looks nice, one to definately consider cheers. Not sure about the Bunree one - usually go through Onich to Mull if we're going the long way, besides, according to the CC website - it's booked throughout July so unless there's pitches on the day we're burgered!! Superb area that we only usually see on the dash to the ferry.

The £8.50 a night sounds good, only hitch being we're both 39, so may need to dye hair a bit to take advantage of the discount!!


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

There is a recommended site at Fidden near Fionnphort on Mull - Good for cycling around Iona - i shall be off in July


----------



## 109380 (Jan 21, 2008)

Just starting out in MH adventures myself, but normally live in a village on Royal Deeside. Campsites out past Ballater and Balmoral normally fully booked, but you can camp wild just past Braemar (1 mile) on the RHS. It too can get busy. May be a small wee bridge to cross but I don't think it is weight limited, just width. If you have the kids, the ducks at Braemar CS will provide endless entertainment.

Camping in Haughton Park in Aford is superb. Just been there last weekend and swam in the River Don. Only 12 miles form home, but felt like 100's. Good services, cheap and spacious. 9 hole Putting on site and a very friendly atmosphere. Good play areas for kids as well as Transport Museum and small train ride around the park.

If you go Speyside then there is a fantastic beach at Aberdour near to Penan. Has a cave and great rock pools for the kids to explore. You can sleep in the cave and not get wet! We had a motorhome party there only a few weeks ago. You can stay in the car park, but depending on what you drive you can go through the barrier and park up on the grass. Fresh water there and toilets but I never checked them out. Didn't need too. Often the harr will come in early evenings anywhere on the coast, but remember more often than not it only affects inland areas, if you are right on the sand you'll probably be back in glorious sunshine.

I'll explore the West more myself over summer.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Alfa_Scud

Just catching up! Never known sites totally book up in the north west - Bunree yes but further north no. Less likely than ever this year I would have thought with the price of fuel putting many off the long northern hauls. The tourist areas around Balmoral etc. in the east will still book up though I guess as the east always seems to attract more tourists anyway.

Re. Mull, we too stayed in Tob. almost every time (15?) in various places including Distillery flats and house on Argyle Terrace, but also once each in Calgary, Aros Lodge and Kentallan Farm near Aros Castle. Quite fancy wild camping on the little 'site' near Calgary Beach - always seem to be MHs there. Fidden looks great - had a look last year - Craignure site supposed to be OK and there is one above Tob. on the old 'Poor House' site - quite appropriate once you've paid the diesel and ferry costs!

Quite fancy MH-ing the rally - might get back to you on that. It amuses me that every bump on every road is bracketed by gouge marks in the tarmac - yumping in both directions and not just on the Tour I suspect!!!

Hope you make it up there over the next few weeks anyway, and leave your cares behind you - and good luck with the midges.


----------



## sheila1947 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there any parking for a 24' motorhome within walking distance of Plockton. We intend going next July but need to be prepared. Also is there any camping nearby


----------

